# Pico squeeze 2



## Roodt (12/6/18)

Anybody know when this will be available locally? If any vendors are planning on bringing in, please put me up for a silver one, and if you stock the dead rabbit SQ also in silver then add that on...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/6/18)

Thanks @Roodt 
Am also keen on the silver pico squeeze 2


----------



## Roodt (12/6/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Roodt
> Am also keen on the silver pico squeeze 2


I so can't wait for this mod.. if it only half as good as the original squeeze, it will be a hit... i might have to get 2 though... one for a dead rabbit and one for a berserker MTL RDA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/6/18)

Roodt said:


> I so can't wait for this mod.. if it only half as good as the original squeeze, it will be a hit... i might have to get 2 though... one for a dead rabbit and one for a berserker MTL RDA.



Agreed

And I love my normal Pico. I have a white one that @Rob Fisher made me buy ages ago. Still use it and love it.

I need to try that Berserker MTL RDA too!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

